# What food is good?



## 13659 (Apr 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what food is good? The only time I feel good is when I eat breakfast. I usually eat a homemade muffin, and have chamomile tea. For lunch I'll try macaroni, or something easy like that and for supper will be something like chicken and rice or something like that. I had a bad episode today and just had rice for supper to slow down the frequency but it went right through me. I used soya sauce. It's never been a trigger before. Can anyone give me a hand?Sparberette


----------



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

My suggestion -- start keeping a list of yes foods, no foods, and maybe foods. Some foods that work for me are --turkey sandwich meatchicken, particularly Tyson honey battered chicken tenderstuna saladmost any breadcrackerspeanut butter


----------

